# Open G tuning songs



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm going to start experimenting with some open tunings starting with open G
List your favorite Open G songs here.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I play two open G tunes, both Instrumentals:

Water Song - Jorma Kaukkonen 
Tip of the Tongue - Bob Evans


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

South City Midnight Lady by the Doobie Brothers. I believe Tonedr here on the forum has an excellent tutorial on his youtube channel. One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Watch Over You - Alter Bridge - I played this one a bit ago. Unfortunately I've totally forgotten it at this point lol.
Going to California - Zeppelin


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don’t remember which sings but the Stones play a lot of songs in open G tuning.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A Penny For your Thoughts - Peter Frampton

G-G-D-G-B-D


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> I don’t remember which sings but the Stones play a lot of songs in open G tuning.



Brown Sugar
Start Me Up
Honky Tonk Women
Sympathy For The Devil
Satisfaction
Jumpin’ Jack Flash
Angie
Paint It Black
The Last Time


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Can't You Hear Me Knockin
Rolling Stones - Brown Sugar
Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Woman
Rolling Stones - Start Me Up
Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> Brown Sugar
> Start Me Up
> Honky Tonk Women
> Sympathy For The Devil
> ...


Wild horses
Start me up as well.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Talks to Angels by The Black Crowes.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There are a ton of Stones tunes where Keef is in open G with a capo. Some classic riffs that are really hard to play in standard. Can’t you hear me knocking comes to mind off the top of my head but there are a ton out there.

...clearly I missed the previous post.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Leo Kottke.
Lots of blues.
Some John Renbourn.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

ZZ Top's Jesus Just Left Chicago works nicely in Open G


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Talks to Angels by The Black Crowes.


Good choice! Such a beautiful song to play.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Many Black Crowes songs are in open G... that’s why they have a stonesy vibe.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Boots or Hearts by the Hip.

Actually G6 tuning DGDGBE low to high.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

George Thorogood's Move It On Over.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Black Crows Talks To Angels is not open G. I am pretty sure it's open E.

I play David Wilcox Hypnotizing Boogie in open G.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

player99 said:


> Black Crows Talks To Angels is not open G. I am pretty sure it's open E.



By gosh, I think you may be right. Been a long time since I played it. I can't even find the book that I have the tab in to re-check. I thought for sure it was G, but tab sites are saying E.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> By gosh, I think you may be right. Been a long time since I played it. I can't even find the book that I have the tab in to re-check. I thought for sure it was G, but tab sites are saying E.


I played that in a 3 piece band with a L6 Variax + a Roland GK3 pickup and the GR55 guitar synth. I had the guitar tuned (fake Variax tuning) to the open E, and the synth pedal gave me guitars, strings, piano and a Hammond organ. Both the guitar and synth gave me a number of guitar voices- acoustics, 12 string acoustics electrics etc. I was able to control it all with the GR55 using 2 treadles and patches. I must have been crazy.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

She Talks to Angels is open E


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jdto said:


> She Talks to Angels is open E


Rich uses a capo on this song, so maybe an open D, capoed up to E. ??


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sneaky said:


> Rich uses a capo on this song, so maybe an open D, capoed up to E. ??


Quite possible. That's slightly easier on the guitar, too.

Here they are from last year doing it in Open E on Howard Stern (without capo)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess the internet axiom is true.

If you want to know the answer to a question, don't ask the question, just post the wrong answer....lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I think there are 2 ways to do open E from the E form chord shape.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

As to the OP’s request, a lot of Robert Johnson’s songs are open G or capoed up to open A


----------

